# winterize a pool



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

some advice, never Winterize a Swimming Pool.pool is in Dodge City, KS


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.lesliespool.com/freeze_inground.html


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> http://www.lesliespool.com/freeze_inground.html


 
Im also a CPO and all that is unneeded. If you notice everything that they tell you to use in 27 steps is "available" for purchase through them.


Most forclosures already have the pool drained or they are so nasty that you cant see the botttom. 

If not then drain the pool below the skimmers, blow the lines out except for the main drain (close it off). drain the filter and chlorinator, leave the spider valve open between two settings, turn the power off, drain the pump strainer, add antifreeze to the pump basket incase water finds its way back into the lines, pour antifreeze into all of the skimmer (about 4 gallons per skimmer usually works).

Then place notices on the pump and the breaker panel. If you have a pool heater at the house make sure you drain it also. 


If this was your personal house then I would just keep the pool up and running like normal. Pools pumps have a tendency to wear out faster when not being used for 4 or 5 months a year. If you must turn them off then drain them and detach from the strainer and lubricate the seals. 

If you do shut the your pool off I would not add anything to it. If it turns green and nasty it usually only take about 2 days to get it back nice and clear. I would cover it though with a good cover.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

I usually drill a small hole at the bottom around august and come winterization time I report all water evaporated!!:innocent: Sad part is you have coordinators and their clients that would believe this.


----------



## cutting grass (Jul 14, 2013)

"Below the skimmer"
I thought HUD specifications called for draining down to 4' of water


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Specs will vary as to indoor/outdoor above ground, in ground and location...
But if it a HUD property an inground yes...4'
But if you go by what pool companies do...below the skimmer...

Put something in perspective...
Pool Company.....$800 
PP company......$500 and 2X-3X the workload and material costs...


----------



## Kenneth B. Ketner (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok first need to know its an above ground or in ground pool? The main thing which required for both type of pools is swimming pool winter cover. It will be a according to you pool size and shape. Then you have to just cover the pool with cover and forget it until summer.


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

:whistling2:


Kenneth B. Ketner said:


> Ok first need to know its an above ground or in ground pool? The main thing which required for both type of pools is swimming pool winter cover. It will be a according to you pool size and shape. Then you have to just cover the pool with cover and forget it until summer.


Sounds like you do many many pools, how many have you paid for???? You don't just put a cover on it and forget it. You must be a newbie working for a sub of a regional.:sleep1:


----------



## Kenneth B. Ketner (Apr 16, 2014)

Kenneth B. Ketner said:


> Ok first need to know its an above ground or in ground pool? The main thing which required for both type of pools is swimming pool winter cover. It will be a according to you pool size and shape. Then you have to just cover the pool with cover and forget it until summer.


It is for me? @Jovashut


----------

